# Beginner grower need help plz



## Legalize Fr33dom (May 1, 2005)

Waddup I really want to try growing and im gonna do it in the woods by a river so i can get water easily. But I have some questions im confused about.
1. What kind of easy to get soil should I use in the plastic pot im gonna grow it in?
2. Should I use fertalizer? If so what kind and how often?
3. How often should I water and how much at a time?
4. The woods im planting in the brush goes up to about weistheight so I need to keep my plant about that height. How do I do it?
5. Can I water my babies with cold ass river water?
Here in Seattle, Washington were recently getting about 14 hour sunlight and 10 hour darkness. Is that good?


----------



## Amerowolf (May 1, 2005)

1)Well...if you know someone with a garden...like a veggie garden near by. Sneak into thier yard at night and steal thier dirt. Or go buy a bag of moisture control miracle grow dirt. If you have the money that is.
2) Yeah, I'm a bit of a newbie myself, but I fertilze once a week.
3)depends if your soil holds water well. If it's hot out I water mine about a pint and a half in the morning and a pint at night. If it's not real hot out I just do I pint in the morning or midday.
4)Uh...not really sure on that one. You could try a trellis to train it to grow a certain way.
5)I don't know...


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2005)

WoW...a lotta questions deserves a lotta' answers..
Grow Guide <---click here

   Personally, I'd stear clear of Miracle Grow products, if at all possible. Buy good organic soil, Fox Farms, Black Gold, ect., or you could mix your own useing perlite, vermiculite, peat, spaghum, castings, bone/blood, composte. A lotta' options for soil.

   Ferts?..yes, you will be needing some at some point. Again, I'd avoid MG, or any other _blue_ powder. I prefer organics. Much easier to control/use, much better for the earth, more forgiving, and "I" think it makes my pot taste better.



> 4. The woods im planting in the brush goes up to about weistheight so I need to keep my plant about that height. How do I do it?


....(Taniwha should field this one, he's a master at training) Bend them over, tie/stake 'em down. Grow horizontally.

   "cold assed river water"...I'd make certain the ph was in the acceptable range..
  14 hours of sunlight is a good place to start..


----------



## Legalize Fr33dom (May 3, 2005)

ok thanks. Also about how long will the whole growing and germinating process be all added up? Plus what is a yield and about how many grams would I be able to get from one plant. And when should I start to grow them horizontally?


----------

